# Tipped Uterus = Chronic Pain?



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a tipped uterus which for me causes mild to severe back cramping during my period. I'm on cycle day 14 and it seems like the pain never stopped after my period. Over the past two and a half days, it has been pretty steady.

Is it possible to have pain associated with a tipped uterus throughout your whole cycle? Everything I read limits the pain to the menstrual cycle.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a theory - I think it depends on why the uterus is tipped. I also have a tipped uterus and pain from ovulation until I get my period (I also get functional cysts, so that might add to it). If the uterus is tipped because of adhesions caused by endometriosis it makes sense that it could cause pain, not necessarily the uterus being tipped, but the adhesions sticking to things like the bowel. but if the uterus is just tipped as a variation of normal, with no pathological (not sure if I'd use pathological but can't think of anything better) cause, then I don't think that would cause pain through out the cycle.

if this is a new thing for you, I'd have it checked out


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

It something that comes and goes. I didn't have this last cycle, but I did the cycle before. I had a couple ultrasounds that didn't show anything besides the tipped uterus. I had a large cyst back in Nov/Dec but it has since ruptured.

In terms of Endo, I had TONS of pain back in early 2003 so I had a LAP to check for ENDO. My OB didn't find any signs of it. At this point, I'm more reluctant to have another one since I was down for two weeks after the surgery.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

My impression is that a retroverted uterus should not cause pain all cycle. The back pain is due to the muscular contractions used to expel the uterine lining, so that's not something you should have all cycle long. As TexasCity said, f the tilt is due to something else, such as weak ligaments, endo, PID, etc, then maybe it is related. But in general, I wouldn't blame the pain just on a tilted uterus alone.


----------

